# One Hawaiian vendor closed and more in deep trouble...



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

It's depressing every time I hear something like this...


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 16, 2017)

Who closed?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

Ivan Komoda. A great Miltoniopsis source.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 16, 2017)

Why did Ivan close?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't know. I would guess financial situation as that's why nursery after nursery closes. 
I really hate to see these specialty breeders disappear.


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 16, 2017)

Who are the others that are in trouble.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm not sure if it's ok to disclose names, so I won't, but both are well known breeders/growers. 
Rather depressing.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2017)

It might not be just be financial, age may be a factor.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 16, 2017)

NYEric said:


> It might not be just be financial, age may be a factor.



I believe that this might be the case with Mr. Komoda


----------

